# October 2006



## DVINNY (May 11, 2007)

Alabama AL 12-22-2006

Alaska AK 12-21-2006

Arizona AZ 12-20-2006

Arkansas AR 12-21-2006

California CA 1-31-2007

Colorado CO 1-18-2007

Connecticut CT

Delaware DE

Florida FL 12-23-2006

Georgia GA 12-28-2006

Hawaii HI

Idaho ID

Illinois IL

Indiana IN 12-23-2006

Iowa IA

Kansas KS 12-28-2006

Kentucky KY 12-21-2006

Louisiana LA 12-22-2006

Maine ME 12-29-2006

Maryland MD 1-2-2007

Massachusetts MA 1-16-2007

Michigan MI 12-26-2006

Minnesota MN 12-28-2006

Mississippi MS

Missouri MO 12-26-2006

Montana MT 12-21-2006

Nebraska NE

Nevada NV 12-30-2006

New Hampshire NH 12-30-2006

New Jersey NJ

New Mexico NM

New York NY 1-12-07-2006

North Carolina NC

North Dakota ND

Ohio OH 12-23-2006

Oklahoma OK

Oregon OR 1-11-2007

Pennsylvania PA 1-3-2007

Rhode Island RI

South Carolina SC

South Dakota SD 12-28-2006

Tennessee TN 1-5-2007

Texas TX 12-27-2006

Utah UT

Vermont VT

Virginia VA 1-4-2007

Washington WA

West Virginia WV 12-27-2006

Wisconsin WI 1-8-2007

Wyoming WY 1-4-2007

Commonwealth/Territory

American Samoa AS

District of Columbia DC

Federated States of Micronesia FM

Guam GU

Marshall Islands MH

Northern Mariana Islands MP 1-12-2007

Palau PW

Puerto Rico PR 1-18-2007

Virgin Islands VI


----------



## cement (May 11, 2007)

^^ looks good. I started a spreadsheet, but still need to fill in the blanks. We have pretty good lists for Oct. '05 (from Luis) and April '06 (from Road Guy). I've got three other things to get done first, but I'll assemble it all in one place then.

edit: Doh, I can not upload that type of file?


----------



## DVINNY (May 11, 2007)

copy and paste it in here


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2007)

bump!


----------



## ktulu (Dec 18, 2007)

2nd bump


----------

